# Use FreeBSD 8.1-STABLE ports for FreeBSD 8.1-RELEASE



## alie (Nov 2, 2010)

Hi guys,

Is it safe to use FreeBSD 8.1-STABLE ports for FreeBSD 8.1-RELEASE ?

Thanks,
Alie


----------



## ahavatar (Nov 2, 2010)

As far as I know, there is no such different versions of ports, all the 8.X releases and stables use the same ports.


----------



## SirDice (Nov 2, 2010)

ahavatar said:
			
		

> As far as I know, there is no such different versions of ports, all the 8.X releases and stables use the same ports.



Speaking of ports, yes, you are correct. There's only one ports tree. However, there are pre-built packages for -stable and -release. See for instance ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/i386/

And yes, it's relatively safe to use -stable packages on a -release. It might not work all the time though. If some kernel structure changes in -stable the resulting package won't work on a -release. But this seldom happens.

The -stable packages always lag behind the ports though. So you are advised to use ports if you want to have the latest versions.


----------



## wblock@ (Nov 2, 2010)

alie said:
			
		

> Is it safe to use FreeBSD 8.1-STABLE ports for FreeBSD 8.1-RELEASE ?



The ports tree doesn't branch.  There is no special version of the ports tree to go with a specific version of FreeBSD.  So the question is kind of like "Is it okay to drink October water out of a glass I bought in September?"

A few individual ports require a certain version of FreeBSD, but they'll refuse to install if things aren't right.


----------

